# Help ID



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Could anyone help ID the plant right there in the front?










Here's a zoomed out pic to show the scale










Sorry.. my camera/photo skills are not very good.. The leaves are really small and the tops almost look like little white flowers


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

HM. hemainthus micranthemoides


----------



## icharus (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool.. thanks


----------

